# so i started today, and the account got my name wrong



## vicdella80 (May 15, 2015)

how do i chance this? it gave me the female version of my name...


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Wear a wig, and pitch your voice an octave higher.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Write to Uber.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Wear a wig, and pitch your voice an octave higher.


He would get down rated for being flat-chested. 
It's the first thing guys notice.


----------



## vicdella80 (May 15, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Write to Uber.


i'm looking all over the website and can't find an email address to write them?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

vicdella80 said:


> i'm looking all over the website and can't find an email address to write them?


Did they email you various messages about your activation? Email back to that address.


----------



## BobCarlyle (May 11, 2015)

You can just click your app to automatically email them. It's 'partners' at uber. You can just change it yourself, log into your account, push Profile and then edit it.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

[email protected]


----------



## AMDphreak (Jun 2, 2017)

You have to go to Uber's Help page (help.uber) and click on the "more" link under the "Signing up" category. Make sure you sign in with your Uber account. Then, under the "Understanding Uber" section, click "I have a different question about Uber." This will bring you to a message submission page, which is entirely too difficult to locate. Uber should really be ashamed of this "support process."

All of these people are wrong. Emailing them doesn't work. All of their account generation-related emails are no-reply emails.

BobCarlyle are you high? or just dumb? You cannot change your name in the app or anywhere. If anything, it would be MORE likely to be modifiable in the full desktop website. This entire thread was created BECAUSE you can't change your name yourself. Do you really think the OP was stupid enough to not have already tried changing his name via the Profile page?


----------

